# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  renos start to midway.

## barney118

The forums here are great way to post your problem and share the same experiences to overcome those fiddley little issues to achieve the desired outcome. Here is a few pics of my renos that have reached the half way mark (I think).  
Obviously I had to keep the other half happy by bypassing some of those funds for the building for the pool (that was going to be the peacemaker and allow a greater amount of time I could then build without the kids getting in the way.) 
Getting the vision and then to turn into reality faces the biggest challenge and overcoming obstacles in the way with a degree of practicality thrown in is the hardest and most frustrating part of the renovation. The house was built in the 50's and some very unconvential methods were used (railway lines used as steel beams, Im still looking for the train! and the BCA standard !)  :Hahaha: . 
I have reached the point of no return on the renos and need to keep on keepin on, some of it means some rework but at the cost of my labour is can't get any cheaper. Basically I have shifted from temporary/more living space to rebuilding the house from the top down. The rear deck started as a skillion roof on the plans but after using it for some time the vision gets better and the ego! There is still an area underneath the current house 9.1m wide x 9m when finished. The benefits from a sloping block.  
I'm up to redesigning the back upper section so I can then start planning and relocating plumbing, internal stairs, more foundations, infill slabs etc. There is considerable amount of time taken demolishing and cleaning up before you can start, but I find that one of the tradeoffs to keep the old look / structure high ceilings in place. You cant beat the hardwood frame, thats measured by the fact its been here for 60 + years without any real movement (cracks in the plaster inside the house.)

----------


## Claw Hama

Certainly looks a whole lot different from when you started, you wouldn't know it was the same house.

----------


## snickells

What an amazing transformation! Any chance you took some more pictures of the re-build process from the inside??

----------


## barney118

Snickells, 
Here are a couple of pics inside, bloody expensive for little progress. Eg built in WD instead of boys room downstairs. 
Just put a new front door on as the leadlight had a fight with the daughter and won.

----------


## barney118

Heres the bathroom. Some before and after shots. First time I had done some tiling and I am pretty happy. The old bathroom you couldnt swing a cat..meooow (I tried !) :Yikes2: As you might see I put in a internal sliding door and for a bathroom this small it made all the difference when it came to improving room. I wouldnt put a spa in again and down the track this will become an ensuite with a few mods eg take out spa and just have frameless shower. Still have to build other bathroom ...later

----------


## nomad

> Snickells, 
> Here are a couple of pics inside

  Barney, what's the brand & name of the colour you painted the walls in the hall please.

----------


## barney118

Morroccon Gold, Dulux in semi gloss acyrilic

----------


## nomad

Thanks mate. Much appreciated.  :2thumbsup:

----------

